# Cuber of the year award



## Olivér Perge (Jan 10, 2011)

Lately I have been thinking about creating something like this and make it a yearly thing. Of course it wouldn't be an actual award or prize just a virtual thing where we could name the most valuable cuber for each year.

In my understanding:

1. It must be a person who has a valid WCA ID, and has been to at least one competition in the year he/she (later: he) has been nominated. This would assume that he is an active member of the speedcubing community. 

2. Results would be taken only from the year he has been nominated. Therefore other year's results would not affect his nomination nor in a positive nor in a negative way.

3. The award could go to a person who is not only fast but also has done something to develop speedcubing and is an active member of the speedcubing community. (For example Mike Hughey or AVG can be forum MVP, despite the fact that their general speedcubing averages are not world class.)

4. The system for choosing the person could be voting, which would could be based on the nominations. (For example we collect all the nominations and than vote for the best 3 or 5.)

5. One person could be only once the cuber of the year. That would prevent from the case when someone is way ahead of everyone else in many aspects, having his own autarchy.

6. We could name the cubers of the past years too.


First of all, let me know if there is any need for this. 

These are some raugh ideas which I had, let me know what you think. Feel free to suggest anything else.

I will start the nominating, but since I was not active in the year of 2007, I will start from 2008 and name the person who I think the winner should be:

*Cuber of the year 2008: Erik Akkersdijk*

He broke the most WRs that year (16) and won 4 European Champion titles. He also broke the most important world record, the 3x3x3 single with an amazing time of 7.08. He is also a really nice cuber, who has been to a lot of competitions and helped a lot of us. He is an idol for many newcomers, yet he is modest and takes the "fame" really well. In my opinion he was the most valuable cuber in 2008.

*Cuber of the year 2009: Dan Cohen*

He broke the most WRs that year (10) and won 2 World Champion titles. He dominated the big cubes, and he proved that he is a really good all around cuber. He is an active member of the speedsolving forum and helps running it by being a good administrator. In my opinion he was the most valuable cuber of 2009.

*Cuber of the year 2010: Feliks Zemdegs*

He broke the most WRs that year (17). He proved officially that he is the best 3x3x3 cuber by far and broke the 3x3x3 WR for single and average multiple times. He also took over in 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 and one-handed. He is really young (14 years old) and despite the fact that Autralia does not have the most competitions, he broke countless records this year. He is also a nice cuber, member of the community. In my opinion he was the most valuable cuber in 2010.


These are just my nominations, from my point of view, maybe you guys think something else.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, may some sort of scoring could be used to narrow down cubers over the year?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 10, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> 5. One person could be only once the cuber of the year. That would prevent from the case when someone is way ahead of everyone else in many aspects, having his own autarchy.


Faz 

Anyway, I vote for Feliks Zemdegs. (2010) I heard he's quite fast...
He broke the 10-, 9- and 8-seconds-barrier for official 3x3 average and managed to break the more than 2-years-old 7.08 twice in the same competition (getting the first sub-7 solve ever).
Also, he broke countless more WRs like in 2x2, 4x4, OH and 5x5.
He's an amazing allrounder and world class in almost every event.

To my mind, the runner-up is Rowe, who got amazing results in 3x3, 4x4 and OH, especially towards the end of the year.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd have said the same thing. Faz for 2010 and Rowe a close second since he's right beyond Faz in many standings.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2011)

But Dan's an ass. Yea ban me now.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

From Oliver:
2008: Europe
2009: USA
2010: Australia

Asia is missing, so I nominate .... Yu Nakajima for 2007. Fortunately I don't have to make up a reason. He won the WC2007.

Mátyás Kuti is missing from this list, but I hope he will return in 2011 and make it his year 
Anyone wanting to make this list go back further? (Ron and Tyson should appear somewhere. Maybe make Tyson 2006/2007 because of the Pursuit of Happiness and Ron for way earlier?)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> But Dan's an ass. Yea ban me now.


 
but was I in 2009!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2011)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> But Dan's an ass. Yea ban me now.


 
Takes one to know one I guess.


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 10, 2011)

all the winners were fast and i have nothing against that but i think people who have contributed to the community should win it. or you could have a seperate thing for the best contributor?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea something like speedcuber of the year and the cube contributor of the year. That's a good idea JCub3r


----------



## Escher (Jan 10, 2011)

Joey Gouly - all years.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 10, 2011)

I second JCub3r's idea. The awards could also be expanded to include categories such as Puzzle of the Year, Innovation of the Year, Puzzle designer of the Year (although Oskar van Deventer would win this over and over), etc.


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I second JCub3r's idea. The awards could also be expanded to include categories such as Puzzle of the Year, Innovation of the Year, Puzzle designer of the Year (although Oskar van Deventer would win this over and over), etc.


 
i agree but puzzle of the year would be hard, people like cubes on personal preference and there would be lot of disagreement, i do like the idea though.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 10, 2011)

Puzzle of the year could be awarded on technical specs and/or innovation...


----------



## JCub3r (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeh, but there would still be disagreement


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 10, 2011)

JCub3r said:


> Yeh, but there would still be disagreement


 
there has never, ever been a decision without disagreement my friend.

OT: This is a great idea, and I definately think Yu Nakajima deservers 2007. Lets hope Rowe gets 2011


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

JCub3r said:


> Yeh, but there would still be disagreement


 
No decision like "Best of xxx" can be made without a majority and a minority. There are probably a few people who disagree that faz is the best of 2010. It's all opinion based. The best option is to have a vote about it. Or have an objective grading rubric. (that may be the first time "rubric" was seen outside the "Non-Cubers Say the Darndest Things" thread)


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2011)

I nominate myself for the lifetime achievement award.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 10, 2011)

JCub3r said:


> all the winners were fast and i have nothing against that but i think people who have contributed to the community should win it. or you could have a seperate thing for the best contributor?


 
Hmm.... Did you read it all?

_3. The award could go to a person who is not only fast but also has done something to develop speedcubing and is an active member of the speedcubing community. (For example Mike Hughey or AVG can be forum MVP, despite the fact that their general speedcubing averages are not world class.)_

Also, this was just an idea of me, of course any other ideas are welcome. It's not like I decided the whole thing for sure.

Arnaud: Feel free to go further! I haven't been cubing before 2008 so I cannot know all the factor that matters.

Maarten: I hope you are kidding...


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2011)

I lol'd when I saw this.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 10, 2011)

I think there should be a real 'prize' or 'award'. Other than that, it's a great idea.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 10, 2011)

I nominate MeMyselfAndPi. Such a stud.






(Ladies, please, contain your orgasms.)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think there should be a real 'prize' or 'award'. Other than that, it's a great idea.


 
Great idea!!! Who's going to pay? You? Of course not.


----------

